# What happens when my Lightroom CC membership ends?



## thommy (Jan 16, 2017)

Found below sentence at Adobe Support site, but does the last meaning mean that it's still possible to use *lightroom.adobe.com* after membership ends?

"You maintain complete ownership of your images at all times. However, if you subscription ends, you will no longer be able to view, edit, or sync you photos in Lightroom on mobile devices. With Lightroom on your iPad and iPhone, you can continue to view and edit your photos for free, but you will lose access to syncing capabilities across your devices. *You can continue to view and edit your photos using Lightroom desktop*."


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 16, 2017)

No, that's just referring to the Lightroom desktop program. The relevant part for you is that you lose the ability to sync, i.e. any existing synced assets would be removed, thus you would not see them if you logged into lightroom.adobe.com.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 16, 2017)

thommy said:


> *You can continue to view and edit your photos using Lightroom desktop*."



And just to be absolutely clear, Develop module stops working (as does Map), but you can still use the Quick Develop panel in the Library module to do basic edits.


----------



## thommy (Jan 16, 2017)

Ok, thanks for making this clear!


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 15, 2017)

Chris,
Yes.


----------



## seejayess (Feb 15, 2017)

Thank you Hal, I just deleted my post because all my profile data was very historic and I need to update it.
So just to confirm, Lightroom is fully operational if previously owned as a standalone ?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 15, 2017)

Yep.

By the way, you could have simply updated your profile, and the new profile would have appeared on all your previous posts. You needn't have deleted that one.


----------



## seejayess (Feb 15, 2017)

Many thanks, all up to date now


----------



## Ian.B (Feb 16, 2017)

seejayess said:


> Thank you Hal, I just deleted my post because all my profile data was very historic and I need to update it.
> So just to confirm, Lightroom is fully operational if previously owned as a standalone ?


 my understanding is LR 6 / cc processed files cannot be taken back to LR5 or older programs  (??) Meaning they will need to be re-edited or saved as an PDS / TIFF / JPG edited file 

Please correct me if I have the bull by Bs


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 16, 2017)

Ian.B said:


> my understanding is LR 6 / cc processed files cannot be taken back to LR5 or older programs  (??) Meaning they will need to be re-edited or saved as an PDS / TIFF / JPG edited file



It depends. Yes, LR5 won't be able to read an LR6 catalog, but you could always (in LR6) write metadata to all your image files, then import them all into a new LR5 catalog. You will have preserved all the image metadata (ratings, labels, captions, keywords, etc.), and you will have preserved all the edits that LR5 recognises.....which will be the majority, it'll only be the edits from new develop tools such as DeHaze which won't be recognised (so they'll simply be ignored). You'll also lose all the data which isn't written to XMP (collections, VCs, develop history, etc.), but you'll be in a much better place than having to start over.


----------

